# Harris hawk @ Vets



## austringer1302 (Jan 12, 2009)

Gutted this morning, went up to Fannys flight to weigh for flying,and saw that there was blood splatters on the floor behind her perch,Brought into house and saw that there was blood,and a small swelling protruding from her rear end,I bathed it as best I could and phoned the vets in cardiff,the Only Vet around that deals with Avian problems,Left fanny there for an X Ray,Blood samples and to get inside her to Repare the Prolapse,how it happened I just dont know,he askled about her last egg being laid,but she has never been mated,Awaiting the call to say of how she responded to being Anethetised,and of what acctually happened,To say I am gutted would be an Understatement,why do grown men cry ,its only a bird,BUT she is my Fanny a Fantastic,Hunter,and a great friend.:cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh poor fanny,hope she recovers well,great name btw


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh bless her prolase can be caused by straining. But can happing very quickly. Generally they are treatable . Good luck hope she ok in no time.


----------



## austringer1302 (Jan 12, 2009)

Had Reply from the Vet,said very serious,2 options either put her to sleep,or to send to this top avian vet,Neil Forbes,its alredy cost £370,and said that the cost would go a great deal higher,and that there was no Guarantee that she would come through it,Although I love Fanny dearly,there is no way that I could afford the higher cost,so he will Opertate himself to see what the cause was,and while she is under the Anaesthetic if there is nothing that he can do,he will let her pass away,I shall go down to collect her tomorow and bring her home,Whats the old saying about Buckets of tears,I have run out of Buckets,:cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She is a stunning bird, hope the vet is able to find out what is wrong and fix it, my prayers are with you.


----------



## austringer1302 (Jan 12, 2009)

Vet just rang to say,they had to put her to sleep,while under,The large Intestine was swallowing itself,and there was massive intestinal strangulation of the blood supply,and that there was nothing that anyone could do to save her,in 15 years both the vets had never come across anything like it,
Down to collect her and bring her home tomorrow.crying:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww sorry 2 hear this,let us know how she gets on.you have done everthing you can xxx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry...........fly free little fanny


----------



## austringer1302 (Jan 12, 2009)

Brought Fanny home and buried her alonside the River that she flew over every day,a fitting resting place for her,I shall really miss our daily flying sessions together rain,or sun,thats where you could always find us,and at the end,of the days flying how she flew straight back into her box in the back of the Car,The final prognosis was INTUSSUSCEPTION,one of her large Intestines swallowed about 6"or more of itself,and the Vet said there was absolutely nothing that any one could have done to save her,I have been asked what will We now do get another bird or what,For over 20 yrs my whole life has been Hawking,Eat,Sleep,and Breathed it,so I shall get another Hawk for next Season from the same Breeder,but there will never be another Fanny McFee,Sleep well gal I shall miss you,Thanks to all on here for the Sympathy shown,it is much Appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

So sorry to learn of your sad loss - you did everything you could for Fanny - but sadly her time was up - ~Hope she is flying free in a happier place.
regards
DT


----------

